
DAZN has Crowd-DJs for adding Artificial/Augmented Sounds to soccer games - ponderingfish
https://ottverse.com/fake-artificial-crowd-noise-bundesliga-dazn/
======
rrao84
I think Fox Sports does something similar and people complained. I've gotten
used to seeing cut-outs of people at ballgames now .. weird times that we live
in!

